# Απορία σε μια φράση σε ένα video του Ted



## Esteban86 (Jun 9, 2015)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους :) Είμαι καινούργιος στο forum. Θα ήθελα καταρχήν να σας δώσω συγχαρητήρια για την εξαιρετική δουλεία σας. Έχω επισκεφτεί πολλές φορές το forum για βοήθεια.

Θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε την βοήθειά σας. Είμαι μέλος της ελληνικής μεταφραστικής ομάδας TED Videos. Έχω μεταφράσει το παρακάτω βίντεο ''Ramanan Laxminarayan: The coming crisis in antibiotics'' και έχω κολλήσει στην παρακάτω πρόταση (Η πρόταση ξεκινά στο 02:46 ). 

[video]http://www.amara.org/el/videos/NJv9ghHjZ0bj/info/the-coming-crisis-in-antibiotics/[/video]

Basically, the massive use of antibiotics around the world has imposed such large selection pressure on bacteria
that resistance is now a problem, because we've now selected for just the resistant bacteria.

Η απόδοση που έχω δώσει είναι: 

Βασικά, η μαζική χρήση των αντιβιοτικών σε όλο τον κόσμο έχει επιβάλει τέτοια μεγάλη επιλεκτική πίεση στα βακτήρια που η ανθεκτικότητα είναι πλέον πρόβλημα, γιατί έχουμε τώρα συγκεκριμένα αντιβιοτικά μόνο για τα ανθεκτικά βακτήρια.

Θεωρώ πώς η φράση «γιατί έχουμε δώσει τώρα συγκεκριμένα αντιβιοτικά μόνο για τα ανθεκτικά βακτήρια» δεν ανταποκρίνεται επακριβώς στο αγγλικό κείμενο. 

Οι συνάδελφοι μεταφραστές άλλων χωρών που έχουν μεταφράσει το ίδιο βίντεο έχουν δώσει άλλες εξηγήσεις στην συγκεκριμένη πρόταση. 

Σας μεταφέρω τα λόγια των Ισπανών, Ιταλών, Γάλλων, Ισπανών και Γερμανών

Básicamente, el uso masivo de los antibióticos alrededor del mundo ha impuesto una presión de selección tan grande sobre la bacteria que la resistencia ahora es un problema porque hemos seleccionado solo la bacteria resistente.

Sostanzialmente, l'uso massiccio di antibiotici in tutto il mondo ha esercitato una pressione selettiva così grande sui batteri, che la resistenza adesso è un problema, perché sono rimasti solo i batteri resistenti.

Fondamentalement, l'usage massif des antibiotiques partout dans le monde a créé une telle pression de sélection
sur les bactéries que les résistances sont maintenant un problème, car nous avons précisément sélectionné des bactéries résistantes.

Der weltweit massive Einsatz von Antibiotika hat einen immensen Selektionsdruck auf die Bakterien ausgeübt, sodass Resistenzen nun ein Problem sind, da nur noch die resistenten Bakterien überleben.

Με την βοήθεια από το google translate κατάλαβα πώς κάθε μεταφραστής έδωσε κάπως διαφορετική απάντηση.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορείτε να μου δώσετε κάποια πιο κατανοητή μετάφραση και συγκεκριμένα για τη φράση ''selected for just the resistant bacteria''.

Όσον αφορά την φράση ''επιλεκτική πίεση'' 

Η επιλεκτική πίεση σύμφωνα με το Λεξικό της Βιολογίας (http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1O6-selectionpressure.html) ο βαθμό στον οποίο οι μικροοργανισμοί που διαθέτουν ένα συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό είτε θα εξαφανιστούν είτε θα ευνοηθούν ανάλογα με τις περιβαλλοντικές απαιτήσεις. Η επιλεκτική πίεση υποδεικνύει τον βαθμό της έντασης της φυσικής επιλογής (για φυσική επιλογή δες εδώ: (http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Φύσική_επιλογή).

Για να σχηματίσετε μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη και εικόνα περί της επιλεκτικής πίεσης μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τα παρακάτω:

Είναι μικρά κειμενάκια μέσα στα οποία αναφέρεται η επιλεκτική πίεση.
http://www.doctorshospital.gr/el/medical-library-diseases/sickle-cell-thalassemia

http://www2.keelpno.gr/blog/?p=4256

https://jkmagic.wordpress.com/2010/09/27/υγείαη-ζωή-στις-πόλεις-αυξάνει-την-αντ/ 

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρω για κάθε σας απάντηση :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Esteban86 said:


> ...
> Basically, the massive use of antibiotics around the world has imposed such large selection pressure on bacteria
> that resistance is now a problem, because we've now selected for just the resistant bacteria.
> ...



Καλώς μας ήρθες, Esteban86. 

Μια γνώμη στα γρήγορα (γιατί με πετυχαίνεις πάνω στη δουλειά), μόνο από την ανάγνωση της πρότασης και με τη βοήθεια της γερμανικής απόδοσης που νομίζω πως έχει πιάσει σωστά το νόημα:

... επειδή επιβιώνουν πλέον αυτά ακριβώς τα ανθεκτικά βακτήρια.

Δηλαδή, οι εντατικές προσπάθειές μας να εξοντώσουμε τα βακτήρια έχουν ευνοήσει εξελικτικά όσα από αυτά ανέπτυξαν ανθεκτικότητα στα αντιβιοτικά με τα οποία τα καταπολεμάμε, οπότε έχουμε πλέον να αντιμετωπίσουμε τα πιο ανθεκτικά.



What doesn't kill them, makes them stronger.

[...]
But in the past 6 years, a different view has emerged, says microbiologist Jesús Blázquez of the Spanish National Research Council in Madrid. Researchers have discovered that mutation rates in bacteria sometimes go up in response to stress, in some cases promoting resistance. And studies by Blázquez and others have shown that the antibiotics themselves can cause this phenomenon, called hypermutability.

The new study, led by systems biologist James Collins of Harvard University explains how this is possible.
[...]
The paper provides more evidence that antibiotics aren't just selecting certain mutations, but causing them, says molecular geneticist Susan Rosenberg of Baylor College of Medicine in Houston, Texas. "And they have shown that the mechanism involved is the release of reactive oxygen species," she says. The paper also reinforces just how versatile microbes are, Blázquez adds. "Again, it seems that bacteria use adversity as a stimulus to adapt to almost everything," he says.

http://news.sciencemag.org/environment/2010/02/what-doesnt-kill-microbes-makes-them-stronger


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2015)

Καλωσήρθες. Ωραίο βιντεάκι, το είδα όλο. Έχει και το πρόβλημα των κοινών αγαθών, με το οποίο καταπιαστήκαμε εδώ.

Η σημασία του *select for* υπάρχει στο αγαπημένο μου λεξικό, το ODE:

*select for/against* _Biology_ (In terms of evolution) determine whether (a characteristic or organism) will survive: 
_the commonest phenotype in a population can be selected against
As in life, evolution selects for maximal ability to reproduce.
Changes that impair performance of the proper function sufficiently to have fitness consequences for the organism will be selected against.
Perhaps the possibility should be considered that evolution selects for beings that imagine their own species exempt from natural selection and possible extinction._
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/select

Οπότε, πάνω κάτω:

Βασικά, η μαζική χρήση αντιβιοτικών σε όλο τον κόσμο έχει επιβάλει τόσο μεγάλη επιλεκτική πίεση / πίεση επιλογής στα βακτήρια που η ανθεκτικότητα είναι πλέον πρόβλημα, γιατί τώρα έχουμε ευνοήσει την επιβίωση μόνο των ανθεκτικών βακτηρίων.

Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει καλύτερη απόδοση για τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία.


----------



## Themis (Jun 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η σημασία του *select for* υπάρχει στο αγαπημένο μου λεξικό, το ODE


Δικαίως το αγαπάς. Αυτό το "select for", που τόσο με μπέρδεψε, δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο Longman, ούτε στο Collins Cobuild, ούτε στο Wordweb, ούτε στο Wiktionary, ούτε στο Shorter OED, ούτε στο Webster.
Lexilogia selects for just the resistant translation problems - and cuts them to pieces.


----------



## cougr (Jun 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Βασικά, η μαζική χρήση αντιβιοτικών σε όλο τον κόσμο έχει επιβάλει τόσο μεγάλη επιλεκτική πίεση / πίεση επιλογής στα βακτήρια που η ανθεκτικότητα είναι πλέον πρόβλημα, *γιατί τώρα έχουμε ευνοήσει την επιβίωση μόνο των ανθεκτικών βακτηρίων*.[...]



Συμφωνώ! Ίσως, επίσης:

_...γιατί τώρα έχουμε ευνοήσει την βιολογική επιλογή / τις πιθανότητες βιολογικής επιλογής μόνο των ανθεκτικών βακτηρίων.
_


----------



## Earion (Jun 10, 2015)

Γεια σου Εστεμπάν! Κάτι ελάχιστο: εγώ δεν θα έβαζα κόμμα μετά το «Βασικά».


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2015)

Earion said:


> Γεια σου Εστεμπάν! Κάτι ελάχιστο: εγώ δεν θα έβαζα κόμμα μετά το «Βασικά».


Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω κι εγώ μαζί σου, που ξέρεις τι κομματοφάγος είμαι άμα λάχει (ο Νικελαράς ο Κομματοφάγος).

Στο ΛΝΕΓ το χωρίζει με κόμμα και στις δύο σημασίες/χρήσεις επειδή το βάζει στην αρχή. Δες πώς φαίνεται η διαφορά στο Χρηστικό μέσα από τα παραδείγματα:

*βασικά *& (λόγ.) *-ώς* 1. κατά βάση, κατά κύριο λόγο: _Η πτώχευση της εταιρείας οφείλεται βασικά στα χρέη._ ΣΥΝ. κυρίως 2. (καταχρ.) στην αρχή του λόγου, όταν ο ομιλητής πρόκειται να εκφέρει κάποια γνώμη: _Βασικά, δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου με το σχέδιο_.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 10, 2015)

Καλωσορίζω κι εγώ, μακάρι να μας φέρεις κι άλλες τέτοιες απορίες 



nickel said:


> Οπότε, πάνω κάτω:
> 
> Βασικά, η μαζική χρήση αντιβιοτικών σε όλο τον κόσμο έχει επιβάλει τόσο μεγάλη επιλεκτική πίεση / πίεση επιλογής στα βακτήρια που η ανθεκτικότητα είναι πλέον πρόβλημα, γιατί τώρα έχουμε ευνοήσει την επιβίωση μόνο των ανθεκτικών βακτηρίων.


Αυτό ακριβώς - και το _πίεση επιλογής_ είναι καλύτερο από το _επιλεκτική πίεση_ (δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ο Άγγλος διαλέγει το selection pressure αντί για selective pressure). Ίσως και «έχουμε επιτρέψει την επιβίωση», για έμφαση.


----------



## Earion (Jun 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω κι εγώ μαζί σου, που ξέρεις τι κομματοφάγος είμαι άμα λάχει (ο Νικελαράς ο Κομματοφάγος).



Έχει καλώς. Το κρατώ για μελλοντική συζήτηση.


----------



## Esteban86 (Jun 11, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις και για την υπερπολύτιμη βοήθειά σας. Το βίντεο θα είναι στο αέρα με τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε λίγες μέρες. :)

Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα η παρακάτω πρόταση:

Βασικά, η μαζική χρήση αντιβιοτικών σε όλο τον κόσμο έχει επιβάλει τόσο μεγάλη πίεση επιλογής στα βακτήρια που η ανθεκτικότητα είναι πλέον πρόβλημα, γιατί τώρα έχουμε επιτρέψει την επιβίωση μόνο των ανθεκτικών βακτηρίων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2015)

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ κάτι; Προσωπικά θα έγραφα "εξελικτική πίεση" κι όχι "πίεση επιλογής".


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Να προσθέσω κι εγώ κάτι; Προσωπικά θα έγραφα "εξελικτική πίεση" κι όχι "πίεση επιλογής".


Καλή ιδέα. Κάνει ευκολότερη την κατανόηση ίσως.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolutionary_pressure


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2015)

Όμως κάποιος που δεν γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο μπορεί να νομίσει ότι τα αντιβιοτικά επιδρούν στα βακτήρια και προκαλούν μετάλλαξη και εξέλιξη, αντί να επιλέγουν απλώς τα ήδη υπάρχοντα ανθεκτικά στελέχη.


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Όμως κάποιος που δεν γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο μπορεί να νομίσει ότι τα αντιβιοτικά επιδρούν στα βακτήρια και προκαλούν μετάλλαξη και εξέλιξη, αντί να επιλέγουν απλώς τα ήδη υπάρχοντα ανθεκτικά στελέχη.



Πάντως, στο άρθρο από το _Science_ που τσιτάρισα στο #2, αυτό ισχυρίζονται οι ερευνητές, γι' αυτό έγραψα εκεί «*έχουν ευνοήσει εξελικτικά*»:

If you are taking antibiotics, your doctor will admonish you not to skip any pills and to continue the treatment even after you start to feel better. That's because failure to kill the bugs making you sick can cause some of them to become resistant to the antibiotics. Now, a new study explains how nonlethal antibiotic concentrations can lead to resistance. The drugs trigger the release of so-called reactive oxygen species (ROS) inside bacteria, which in turn cause mutations in the bugs' DNA--including some that happen to cause resistance.

Traditionally, the development of antibiotic resistance--a big and growing problem in medicine--has been seen as a passive phenomenon. Haphazard mutations occur in bacterial genomes, and bacteria randomly swap genetic elements. Every now and then, a mutation or a bit of newly acquired DNA enables the microbes to detoxify antibiotics, pump them out of the cells, or render them harmless in another way. When these microbes are exposed to antibiotics, natural selection will allow them to outcompete the ones that aren't resistant.

But in the past 6 years, a different view has emerged, says microbiologist Jesús Blázquez of the Spanish National Research Council in Madrid. Researchers have discovered that mutation rates in bacteria sometimes go up in response to stress, in some cases promoting resistance. And studies by Blázquez and others have shown that the antibiotics themselves can cause this phenomenon, called hypermutability*.

The new study, led by systems biologist James Collins of Harvard University explains how this is possible. A few years ago, Collins's group discovered that antibiotics can trigger the production of ROS, also known as free radicals, which can cause mutations in DNA. At high levels, the group discovered at the time, these mutations helped kill the microbes. But what about nonlethal doses of antibiotics, the researchers wondered. Could they, through the release of ROS, trigger the very mutations that make bacteria resistant?

To find out, the group treated _Escherichia coli _bacteria with low levels of the antibiotics norfloxacin, ampicillin, and kanamycin. The drugs increased levels of ROS, the team reports today in _Molecular Cell**_. Using a simple procedure to estimate the number of mutations occurring in a cell culture, the team found that higher ROS levels led to higher mutation rates in the bacterial genomes--up to an eightfold rise in the case of norfloxacin. Next, they showed that low-level treatments did indeed trigger resistance--in many cases, not just against the drug itself, but to a whole series of other antibiotics as well.

The probable explanation, says Collins, is that antibiotics create a "whole zoo of mutants" in a bacterial population--including some that happen to be resistant to one or more drugs. The findings could have a practical upshot, Collins says. For instance, if researchers could find molecules that prevent hypermutability, they could be combined with antibiotics to prevent or delay resistance.

*The paper provides more evidence that antibiotics aren't just selecting certain mutations, but causing them*, says molecular geneticist Susan Rosenberg of Baylor College of Medicine in Houston, Texas. "And they have shown that the mechanism involved is the release of reactive oxygen species," she says. The paper also reinforces just how versatile microbes are, Blázquez adds. "Again, it seems that bacteria use adversity as a stimulus to adapt to almost everything," he says.

* *hypermutable*: Of or in a state in which mutation is abnormally frequent.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/hypermutable

** Sublethal Antibiotic Treatment Leads to Multidrug Resistance via Radical-Induced Mutagenesis, Michael A. Kohanski, Mark A. DePristo, James J. Collins


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2015)

Αυτό είναι σωστό, και δεν ισχύει μόνο για τα αντιβιοτικά: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η συχνότητα των μεταλλάξεων στα βακτήρια αυξάνεται όποτε υφίστανται στρες. Όμως το άρθρο δεν αναφέρεται σε αυτό το φαινόμενο αλλά σε απλή τεχνητή επιλογή, γι' αυτό ψηφίζω _πίεση επιλογής_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 11, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Όμως το άρθρο δεν αναφέρεται σε αυτό το φαινόμενο αλλά σε απλή τεχνητή επιλογή, γι' αυτό ψηφίζω _πίεση επιλογής_.


+1 είναι σημαντικό κτγμ να φανεί ότι πρόκειται για τεχνητή επιλογή, για κάτι που οφείλεται σε ανθρώπινη ενέργεια.


----------



## cougr (Jun 12, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Αυτό ακριβώς - και το _πίεση επιλογής_ είναι καλύτερο από το _επιλεκτική πίεση_ (δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ο Άγγλος διαλέγει το selection pressure αντί για selective pressure). [...]



Τελείως τυχαίο θα έλεγα. Αν και η διάκριση που προτείνεις είναι χρήσιμη, οι δυο όροι στα αγγλικά είναι πλήρως εναλλάξιμοι.


----------



## bpbp (Apr 17, 2018)

Δείτε εδώ:
Selection pressure: Επιλεκτική πίεση
Selective pressure: Πίεση επιλογής


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2018)

bpbp said:


> Δείτε εδώ:
> Selection pressure: Επιλεκτική πίεση
> Selective pressure: Πίεση επιλογής


Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ είναι εσωτερική ασυνέπεια· για κάποιον λόγο μόνο το selective με το pressure είναι «επιλογής» (όλα τ' άλλα είναι «επιλεκτικ@»), και το αντίστροφο στο selection.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2018)

bpbp said:


> Δείτε εδώ:
> Selection pressure: Επιλεκτική πίεση
> Selective pressure: Πίεση επιλογής



Τα έχει ανάποδα, θα έλεγα: selective είναι ο επιλεκτικός - είτε αυτός που γίνεται με επιλεκτικό τρόπο, είτε αυτός που προκαλεί επιλογή. Το selection pressure, αντιθέτως, έχει μόνο τη δεύτερη έννοια, άρα «πίεση επιλογής».
(Γενικά το γλωσσάρι αυτό έχει πάρα πολλά λάθη - π.χ. «οξύφυλλος» αντί «οξύφιλος» στην πρώτη σελίδα. Και τι δουλειά έχουν όροι όπως absolute poverty και accelerated method of depreciation σε γλωσσάρι περιβαλλοντολογίας;)


----------

